# WANTED:3ttt Morph 42cm bars (edge to edge)



## gwhite (9 Feb 2009)

*Wanted: 3ttt Morph 42cm bars (measured outside edge to edge) will buy or swap for 3tt 40cm or 44cm Morph bars.*


----------

